# Fiat Ducato seat arms removal and speedo'



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to recover my front seats and cannot remove the arms.There is two bolts holding the arm on and when i go to undo them they just keep turning , i surmise the nut inside is turning around. Any ideas what can be done or is there another way which i cannot see.
The other thing is the speedo dial is working oak but the mileometer is going slow ie i done about 58 miles today and when i looked at how far it was it showed 5 miles done, i also think its not the first time as whilst on holiday i recorded 70 mpg!! at one time.
Thanks.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW 70MPG! Just think of the money you're saving. I am only getting about 24-25 from mine. Could you give me any ideas as to how I could make my van give the same milometer reading please? :?


----------

